# Muzzleloader Kills, 2020



## pse hunter

Lets see your kills for 2020

Deer, Bear, Hog, Small Game, Varmints, Turkey or any other game taken with a smoke pole of any type.

have a great year be safe and lets smoke the woods up


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Lol, you might get a hit or two but muzzle season is in October for most but I’m with ya someday this year.


----------



## pse hunter

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Lol, you might get a hit or two but muzzle season is in October for most but I’m with ya someday this year.



I know but I start it at the first of the year but i forgot it in Jan


----------



## the Lackster

Well guys i guess i will break in the 2020 thread. 
  I set out this morning on my 2 mile hike into public land where i saw some pigs last week. Still hunted till about 10:00 with no luck. By then there were a couple inches of snow on the ground so i got up and started creeping around. I finally heard some making racket below me amd i started working my way down. By then it was snowing so hard i got within 50 yards before being able to really see them. I let a 300gr hornady sst fly from the CVA wolf and the shot was true. Gave thanks to the Lord, took a few pictures and went to work. Thankfully i got all but the head in my pack and started my 2.3 mile hike back to the truck. At this time there are several inches on the ground making the hike a challenge. As i got into seeing distance of the truck i was overwhelmed with thankfulness, humbleness, and the feeling of reward. Gonna make some fine sausage!!!


----------



## Tunaman

Yes sir!! That’s how you do it! That will make so mighty good sausage. Made my first a little while ago...that stuff is delicious!   Oh, did you sleep well that night??


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Very nice Congrats to you.


----------



## the Lackster

Tunaman said:


> Yes sir!! That’s how you do it! That will make so mighty good sausage. Made my first a little while ago...that stuff is delicious!   Oh, did you sleep well that night??


You dog gone right i slept well! Thankfully i was able to get back out of the bed Sunday morning.


----------



## Darkhorse

I left the house with plenty of time before daybreak, and there I was just driving in the dark, thinking about the hunt ahead when it ocurred to me I had left my turkey vest at home. I had made about 20 miles of a 25 mile trip but there was nothing to be done but turn around and go back home. So I finally got to my spot a little after 7 AM. I had heard nothing on the walk in so I settled in and got my stuff in order while the woods quieted down.
Over the years I had discovered a spot of higher ground where my calls carried a long way and I have a permanent blind here. Should of killed one here last year but I got impatient and he spotted my gun barrel moving and he was gone.
I have a routine here. First I let out a cluck or two just to see if one is close. Then using a box call that carries a long way I let out a series of yelps. Loud yelps, then I listen. After awhile I do it all over again. So that's what I was doing when I thought I heard a gobble right at the edge of my hearing. A few minutes later I heard it again, clearer, closer, he was coming. At this point I add some long distance yelps with a tube call. So I did and he gobbled right back. For this stage, the middle stage I call it, I use both the box and the tube and it seems to really fire them up. In the final stage I use a slate because I can control the volume better. He circled my hen decoy out of sight and suddenly gobbled to my left, he was close. This had taken an hour and a half.
I couldn't see him but I could hear him. He was gobbling and waiting for the hen to come to him. Now I could see him about 70 yards away strutting in a small area until finally he came on in. Over half an hour had gone by now when he went into a full strut and stayed that way. He looked huge. My target is the wing butt with this .40 caliber and I don't like to shoot one in full strut if I can help it. He came to the hen then made a circle around the decoy still in full strut so I made the best shot I could and he was DRT, and I mean Dead right there.
It was 21 steps to where I shot him.
He weighed 22 pounds with a 9 3/4" beard.


----------



## Buckman18

Mine:


My brother's:


----------



## CivilWolf

Southwest Colorado on the last day of the hunt.  TC ProHunter, 125 grains 777, 325 GR Powerbelt ELR at 75 yards and he didn’t take a single step.  Public land DIY.  Probably the hardest week of hunting I’ve ever had in my life.


----------



## pse hunter

opening day pig made getting wet this morning worth it..


----------



## shdw633

Well I got it done opening day.  Came down to the last few moments of legal shooting hours when he stepped out at 85 yards.  Had to get a dog to find him and I thank TJ and his dog Solo for helping me find my first muzzleloader buck.


----------



## kmckinnie

Congrats 633 !
Nice deer.


----------



## coolbreezeroho

Good looking buck


----------



## NCHillbilly

shdw633 said:


> Well I got it done opening day.  Came down to the last few moments of legal shooting hours when he stepped out at 85 yards.  Had to get a dog to find him and I thank TJ and his dog Solo for helping me find my first muzzleloader buck.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043217


Fine buck!


----------



## Tunaman

the Lackster said:


> You dog gone right i slept well! Thankfully i was able to get back out of the bed Sunday morning.View attachment 1002351View attachment 1002352


Only thing I don't understand is "why didn't you invite me for breakfast"??


----------



## the Lackster

Tunaman said:


> Only thing I don't understand is "why didn't you invite me for breakfast"??


I gotcha next time ?


----------



## jcofer

First  muzzle loader buck.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Great Buck!


----------



## The Original Rooster

jcofer said:


> First  muzzle loader buck.


Good one! Nice gray color on him too.


----------



## shdw633

Congratulations!!


----------



## the Lackster

jcofer said:


> First  muzzle loader buck.


Excellent buck, way to go!!


----------



## simpleman30

Been hunting all my life, but this was my first deer with a muzzleloader and first deer at Tuckahoe WMA a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Howard Roark




----------



## shdw633

Congrats simpleman30 and Howard Roark!!  Outstanding!!!


----------



## frankwright

y hunting partner shot this one Tuesday morning with a custom flintlock he had built.
I apologize for the strangled deer, I am always telling him to take his time and get a good picture but he is a shoot. snap a quick pic and into the truck kind of guy!


----------



## GAHUNTER60

Bostwick Georgia, November 7, 2020.  Thompson Center Hawken, .50 Caliber.  90-Grains 777, 385-grain Hornady Great Plains bullet.


----------



## formula1

Nothing fancy. Just an T/C Encore doe Nov 4th. Back to bowhunting now.


----------



## wedgebolt

.54 PRB and 70 grains of 3f dropped this one in his tracks


----------



## dwhee87

wedgebolt said:


> .54 PRB and 70 grains of 3f dropped this one in his tracks


Nice one, Wedge!


----------



## mformica

Shot this guy at 65 yards, nose to the ground prowling for does Thanksgiving Morning in Virginia with a CVA Wolf and a 250 grain TC Shockwave bullet being pushed by 100 grains of Blackhorn 209.

9 points
Dressed weight of 135 lbs (estimated live weight of 170 pounds).



I'll be back in Georgia tomorrow with gun in hand.  Saw a big 8 pointer last week crossing in front of our property in NW Georgia. Hope we get a chance to meet up.


----------



## the Lackster

Well folks, i kind of kicked off the 2020 ML kill thread. I didn't expect to dang near be closing it out but here we are.
Finally got my hands on this guy. I saw him in velvet during bow season and again on opening day of rifle. Crosshairs on him and hammer backed on my muzzleloader. I had one limb in the way making it a marginal shot. I dont do marginal!! I let him walk as my stomach tied more knots that a pretzel factory. That would be the last time we crossed paths until this afternoon. I checked my 6 "down wind" at 5:43 pm and to my suprise a deer was there less than 50 out. As soon as i saw horns i knew who it was. He took about 4 steps and i was on him. Quartering a hair to me, i put it back just shy of center shoulder and squeezed off. He stumbled about 25 yards paralleling me and flopped. I still cant believe it. This guy looks exactly like he did last year just a bigger frame and more mass. He has been a nomad in my place. Show up on cam and then gone for days, weeks even. Can't thank the good lord enough today.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Thats a cool deer!


----------



## pse hunter

Big old healthy late season public land doe on a cold morning


----------



## the Lackster

pse hunter said:


> Big old healthy late season public land doe on a cold morning View attachment 1057456View attachment 1057457


Very nice!!


----------



## Jim Thompson

Nov 23rd and I needed another one for the freezer. Broke out the Encore and made it happen.

She fell in the perfect position for a pic


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jasper County 12/22.  T/C Omega 62 yard shot.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jasper County 10/13 6 pointer.  T/C Omega 152 yard shot.


----------



## shdw633

01Foreman400 said:


> Jasper County 12/22.  T/C Omega 62 yard shot.View attachment 1062254


I love my Omega!!


----------

